# Selenium



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

You probably realize by now that I Google things a lot 

I can't put my finger on which Thyroid book I read online I that recommended this - and I realize that it is *highly controversial* - so you can take this with a grain of salt. But you can also Google Selenium and Cancer and get the same results for dosage.

Anyway, I *thought* that I was taking the best supplement for Selenium when I ordered Life Extension Super Selenium....but I didn't read the label! How could I do this? DUH. I wasn't getting 200mcg of pure Selenium.

Selenium (L-selenomethionine1)
50 mcg
Selenium (sodium selenate)
50 mcg
Selenium (selenodiglutathione)
25 mcg
Selenium (Se-Methyl L-Selenocysteine)
75 mcg

The recommended form of Selenium is SELENO-METHIONINE or Selenomethionine. Google it.

And you can take up to 400mcg a day as long as you're not getting it in any other combined supplements. *You CAN overdose on it!!* So you have to be very very careful. *Read up on it before you do something like this and talk to your Dr please.* I'm just telling you what I read.

But, as I said, I was shocked to think I'd taken almost a whole bottle of this Selenium only to find out I wasn't taking 200mcg of the correct kind of Selenium a day I needed to reduce my numbers.

Read your labels. Do your own Research.

Selenium doesn't play well with other medicines you could be taking

*But most of what I read it's safest to stay with 200mcg because otherwise you could trigger diabetes or shingles. *


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

It's worth repeating what allowing wrote:

SELENIUM DOESN'T PLAY WELL WITH OTHER MEDICINES.


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Actually I read some people were taking Selenium and also washing their hair with Selsun Blue were getting a toxic overdose because one of the active ingredients in Selsun Blue is...Selenium.

Imagine that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

allowingtoo said:


> You probably realize by now that I Google things a lot
> 
> I can't put my finger on which Thyroid book I read online I that recommended this - and I realize that it is *highly controversial* - so you can take this with a grain of salt. But you can also Google Selenium and Cancer and get the same results for dosage.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing your research on this. It is all true and you have done a fine job of presenting the facts for our posters.


----------

